# New Movers



## plaskel (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi,
We are planning our move to Dubai at the end of March 09. My husband has a job and I am searching every day. My background is Health Insurance; I am a fully qualified registered general medical and mental health nurse working in a clinical role in health claims. Despite registering with numerous recruitment sites and hours of trawling, I am no further forward. 
Anyone have any advice, information or contacts I can tap into? 

Thank you
Linda


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

plaskel said:


> Hi,
> We are planning our move to Dubai at the end of March 09. My husband has a job and I am searching every day. My background is Health Insurance; I am a fully qualified registered general medical and mental health nurse working in a clinical role in health claims. Despite registering with numerous recruitment sites and hours of trawling, I am no further forward.
> Anyone have any advice, information or contacts I can tap into?
> 
> ...


Hey Linda,

Dubai sucks in terms of internet search. Best thing is to come here with you husband and then look for a job internally. i remember calling companies from yellow pages and talking with the ppl who have authority to hire. It can be intiidating at first but returns are much better. You can ask the ppl in same background to provide more info.

My insurance company is Salama. It's pretty good but the site is crap and informationless.


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

plaskel said:


> Hi,
> We are planning our move to Dubai at the end of March 09. My husband has a job and I am searching every day. My background is Health Insurance; I am a fully qualified registered general medical and mental health nurse working in a clinical role in health claims. Despite registering with numerous recruitment sites and hours of trawling, I am no further forward.
> Anyone have any advice, information or contacts I can tap into?
> 
> ...


Linda,

I am also an RN - but here in Dubai doing other things than the clinic aspect (healthcare management/organization/planning).

You do realize that Dubai has instituted basically "national healthcare" - starting Jan 1 of this year. This has dramatically decreased the insurance sector unless they are willing to be a "go between" the employers and the HMC's. The idea is to have it completely instituted by 2012 or so. 

Now the 2 HMC's are ........... dang, my memory is failing me........Globe Med Gulf and Aetna/Gateway.

In addition, there are only a handful of insurances which are "approved" here - I want to say around 15 companies. (I would have to look on my work computer to get the list).

Depending on what you do medical claims - utilization, chart reviews, case management, legal .......... it would directly affect on where you would want to look.


----------



## plaskel (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks you, I'd really appreciate a look at your list. I will look into the 2 HMC's you have named. My background is managed care mainly but also liaising with providers etc in connnection with package price agreements for treatment and follow-up. I also liaise with rehabilitation providers with a view to return to work packages
Appreciate your input, thanks again

Linda


----------



## plaskel (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank you,
Presume your company is health insurance; any vacancies??

Linda


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

plaskel said:


> Thank you,
> Presume your company is health insurance; any vacancies??
> 
> Linda


 Actually, no. We manage health facilities (mainly hospitals) - get them built, up and running and managing them for a number of years. We have done several across the globe with 2 here in the UAE.

PM me and I will send you the list tomorrow when I get to the office in the afternoon.


----------



## plaskel (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank you; will do

Linda


----------



## plaskel (Dec 29, 2008)

Xpat said:


> Hey Linda,
> 
> Dubai sucks in terms of internet search. Best thing is to come here with you husband and then look for a job internally. i remember calling companies from yellow pages and talking with the ppl who have authority to hire. It can be intiidating at first but returns are much better. You can ask the ppl in same background to provide more info.
> 
> My insurance company is Salama. It's pretty good but the site is crap and informationless.


Hi,
Had a look on Salama site anyway, nothing in the way of careers vacancies. Had thought about waiting till we get to Dubai then looking around; seems the best option as no joy from recruitment companies. I have sent CV directly to a few companies, maybe get some joy that way. 
Must also say, this forum site is very good. Never been on one before, very informative and friendly, especially like the social get-togethers, we will definately be joining in!


----------

